# Hilfe notwendig für Filter- Pumpentechnik



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte,

Juergen hat mal wieder Wissensdrang und benötigt Eure Hilfe bzw. Eure Meinungen: für meinen Teich, Größe zwischen 40000 und knapp 50000l Inhalt, gut bepflanzt (schaut Euch die Pics an) und mit ca 50 Fischen(__ Moderlieschen, Gründlinge, Orfen, Goldfische und __ Schleierschwanz) besetzt, soll eine Filteranlage angeschafft werden, damit es die Bewohner schön haben (ich lasse es uns (Familie) auch nicht schlecht gehen). Ich habe schon einiges studiert und mich beraten lassen, aber je mehr Verkäufer man fragt, desdo schwieriger wird es. Zur Zeit sind meine Favoriten:

Filter Naturagart Standard für 298,-€
Pumpe Oase Aquamax AM 8000, bei Naturagart 339,-€
UV Lampe Oase UV 36, bei Naturagart 325,-€
Skimmer von Oase, bei Naturagart 49,90€
Funk Drehzahl Steller, Naturagart Preis 69,90€

Angesaugt werden soll über Skimmer und vom Teichboden.
Mit dem Filterauslauf möchte ich einen kleinen Wasserfall speisen, so daß bei ca. 50cm Fallhöhe und 63cm Filterhöhe mindestens eine Pumphöhe von 120 cm zum Tragen kommt. 
Dazu dürfte dann noch ein Pumpenverteiler für Skimmer und Bodensaugung kommen, kostet bei Naturagart mal eben 98,-€.

Da kommt dann schon eine ganz schöne Summe zustande, vom Kleinmaterial noch gar nicht geredet.

Da ich schon einiges an Infos habe, wurde mir auch gesagt, dass das gesamte System aufeinander abgestimmt sein soll. Kann man ja hier im Forum auch nachlesen. Und passen muß es auch noch zueinander. 
Es stellen sich also meine Fragen:

- liege ich mit meinen Favoriten qualitativ richtig? (wohl noch einfach)
- reicht die Leistung aus?
- gibt es für das Geld noch was besseres?
- kann ich bei einigen Komponenten noch was sparen?
- ist irgendwas total daneben?
- würde es funktionieren?

Mir ist durchaus bekannt, dass das eine hohe Herausforderung ans Forum ist, hier zu antworten. Aber Juergen weiß:

Ihr habt mir schon beim Teichbau geholfen,
Ihr habt mir schon beim Bepflanzen geholfen
Ihr habt mir schon bei den Fischen geholfen

Ich war bisher sehr zufrieden mit den Meinungen, das Resultat seht Ihr ja in meiner Gallerie.

Also hoffe ich auch heute auf Unterstützung, denn ich möchte die Kohle nicht gerne in den Sand setzen.

Thanks schon mal

Juergen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

zum Filter sage ich mal nichts, da gibt es kenntnisreichere.

Aber vielleicht siehst Du Dich einmal nach einer Alternative für den Skimmer um. Bei der Grösse des Teiches ist der Filterkorb schnell voll (z.T. mehrfach täglich Entleerung erforderlich), der Aufbau ist etwas delikat (kannst ja auch ncoh einmal in meinen Fachbeitrag schauen). NG bietet den Oase-Kastenskimmer allerdings nicht an, da die in den Flansch kein Vertrauen haben. 

Entweder den Oase-Kastenskimmer so einsetzen wie Susanne; oder nach einem optisch passenden Poolfilter schauen; oder - was ich absolut bevorzugen würde - den Skimmer von Jürgen-B nachbauen. Den kann man sogar einfach in den Teich setzen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan,

schnelle Antwort. Gibt einen Extrapunkt.
Laut NG hat der Skimmer einen Sammelbehälter von 1,4 Liter. Ist der wirklich so schnell voll?
Ich dachte auch, der sei von Oase, sieht auf dem Bild so aus, auch weil der Rest auch von diesem Lieferanten ist.
Werde mal bei Deinen Tipps reinschauen, zum Selberbauen habe ich leider keine Zeit, zu viele Baustellen auf dem Grundstück, den Rest klaut mir mein Arbeitgeber.

Juergen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Juergen,

also mit den Filter kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen.(kenne diesen auch nicht)

Aber es gibt preiswertere Pumpen als Oase zb.Aquamaxima sollen genauso gut sein...(gib mal die Suchfunktion ein-da wirste was zu finden).

Brauchste wirklich einen UVC?
Bei guter und ausreichender Bepflanzung eigendlich nicht! Ich habe den gleichen UVC / Bitron 36...könnte mich allerdings Ärgern das ich diesen gekauft habe...er ist zwar angeschlossen, lief aber bis jetzt nicht einmal  

Bei der Teichgröße hat StefanS schon recht...der Skimmer dürfte zu klein sein...oder halt täglich leeren , is ja nicht so dolle


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen

Wenn du Geld sparen willst , warum baust du dir deinen Filter nicht sellbst , Anregungen findest du hier im Forum doch genug . Strebe eine gute Vorfilterung an , um die Reinigungsintervalle kurz zu halten .

Der Oase UVC-Klärer ist viel zu teuer .
Ein Pro Clear - 30 Watt kostet 190 Euro und ist besser an einen Filter anzuschliessen , der nicht von Oase ist .

Mit dem Skimmer hatt dir Stefan ja schon gesagt , das er zu klein ist . Ich benutze den gleichen und bin nicht zufrieden damit . 

Warum möchtest du noch einen Drehzahlsteller verwenden ? Deine Pumpenleistung ist eh sehr gering gewählt . Beim gleichzeitigen Skimmerbetrieb und Bodenabsaugung in Verbindung mit deiner Förderhöhe kommt da nicht mehr so viel an .
Bei gleichzeitigem Betrieb von Skimmer und Bodenabsaugung würde ich immer zu einer Promax tendieren . Leider kostet die PM 20 000 schon 530 euro .


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen,

schon mal Danke für die ersten Hinweise. Ich gehe nun mal mit meiner Recherche Schritt für Schritt durch:

also, es gibt billigere Pumpen als die Aquamax von Oase. Ich habe Dank des Hinweises mal gesucht. Ich hatte bisher sogar gedacht, daß Aquamax und Aquamaxima die gleichen Pumpen sind, na ja, man kann sich irren. Ich weiß, daß die Aquamax 8000 von Oase eine Fördermenge von ca. 95 Litern pro Minute bei einer Förderhöhe von 120cm hat. Der Stromverbrauch wird mit 110 Watt angegeben.

Bei den Aquamaxima Pumpen habe ich in der Größenordnung nur die Typen 7500 und 14000 gefunden. Gibt es nix dazwischen?
Denn: die 14000 frist schon 250 Watt, die 750 dagegen nur 89 Watt, aber: die große hat einen Durchsatz von 233 l/min, die kleine von 125 l/min, fragt sich nur bei welcher Förderhöhe? Hat jemand genauere technische Daten?

Der Preisvergleich spricht für die Aquamamima: die große habe ich für 109 Euro, die kleine für 99 Euro gefunden, die Oase dagegen kostet 339 Euro. Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die Aquamaxima praktisch ein Nachbau der Oase Pumpe ist?

So, das reicht erst mal, der Rest kommt später, bin mal auf Eure Antworten gespannt.

Juergen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Juergen,

mit der Aquamax kannst du nur vom Boden zum Filter oder von der Oberfläche zum Filter, hat also nur ein Eingang und ein Ausgang.
In der Promax dagegen sind in einer Pumpe zwei separate Motoren, die dir erlauben vom Boden und von der Oberfläche zur gleichen Zeit zu pumpen resp. die Eine oder andere unabhängich abschalten(ist natürlich teuer).
Ich habe eine Aquamax laufen und musste mir für den Skimmer eine neue Pumpe kaufen und bin auf folgende Pumpe gefallen:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich habe mir dann die Superfish 14000 für 121 € gekauft, sieht äusserlich
genau so aus wie die Aquamaxima oder Aquamax. Der Vorteil gegenüber Ebay ist bei Superfish , dass bei Garantieanspruch der Händler in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Roland

da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen , mit der neuen Aqamax Serie kannst du sowohl als auch . Dort kannst du einen Skimmer anschliesen und noch über die Pumpe sellbst ansaugen . Finde dies aber selbst nicht so opti , die PM ist bei dieser Konstelation die bessere Wahl .


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Roland, 

danke erst mal für Deine Antwort. 

Naturagart (und andere wahrscheinlich auch) bieten allerdings "Ziel Saugtechnik" an, das sind Pumpenverteiler mit z.B. drei Einlaufstutzen, welche alle einzeln regelbar sind. Damit kann man mit einer Pumpe 2 Ansaugpunkte und einen Skimmer betreiben.

Auf der angegebenen Seite finde ich keine technischen Daten der Pumpe. Kannst Du sagen, wo ich die finde?

Oder ist es vielleicht gar besser, zwei getrennte Pumpen zu betreiben? Ich denke an die Leitung der Pumpe/n und an die Laufzeiten:

läuft nicht ein Filter länger als ein Skimmer, täglich bzw nach der Jahreszeit/Schmutzeintrag?
Die jährlichen Stromkosten sind wohl genau so wichtig wie der Preis:
ich überlege gerade am Beispiel der Aquamaxima Pumpen (dort habe ich die technischen Daten):

2 mal 7500 kosten dann 198€ und fressen 178 Watt/h. Liefern dabei 250l/min, eine große kostet 109€, braucht 250 Watt und liefert 233l/min. Dazu käme dann noch der Pumpenverteiler für 98€, macht in Summe 207€, ist also teurer.
Die große braucht 72 Watt/h mehr, ausgehend von 8 Monaten Betrieb im Jahr bei ca 18 Stunden täglich sind das 4320 Stunden im Jahr oder 311 kWh/Jahr. Bei einem Strompreis von zur Zeit 13,4 Cent/kWh kostet das knapp 42 Euro mehr im Jahr. 

Hinzu kommt wohl, dass ich mit 2 Pumpen flexibler bin, oder irre ich?

Ich stelle wieder fest, man benötigt auch für die Teichfilterung Zeit, Tipps und jede Menge Gripps, oder?

Grüße vom grübelnden Juergen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 

ich sag nur mal was zum thema skimmer. Ich hab mich damals für meinen Schwimmteich für nen sogen. Breitmaulskimmer entschieden und bin bisher damit ziemlich zufrieden. Kannst ja mal bei Ebay nach 
Skimmer* Breitmaul* suchen. 

Allerdings hab ich nach dem Wind in den letzten Tagen auch hier den schon ziemlich großen Korb mindestens alle 2 Tage säubern / Leeren müssen, weil er hauptsächlich mit Birkenpollen voll war.  Der Skimmer läuft bei mir über Schwerkraft und hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil: man kann bei Bedarf noch einen Bodensauger anschliessen und den sogar über einen gesonderten Abgang im Skimmer betreiben, um z. B. einen nachgeschalteten Pflanzenfilter nich unnötig zu belasten. 

Für den Bachlauf hab ich mir die Aquamax 12000 aus der neuen Serie geleistet (nach Boelstorf hab ich es nicht weit, wegen garantie usw). Wie azurit schon ausgeführt hat, kann man hierbei über einen zweiten saugkorb von einer zweiten Quelle saugen und das saugverhältnis in einigen stufen variieren (grob und manuell). 
Diese Pumpe hab ich im mom allerdings noch nicht im einsatz, sodaß ich hierzu noch keine Erfahrungen habe.

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen!

Um Dein Grübeln noch zu unterstützen  

Bei der Teichgröße, dem Volumen und dem Besatz; warum willst Du denn soviel Geld in eine Filteranlage investieren?
Ich schätze mal, dass Dein Teich das auch alleine schafft, oder sind die Wasserwerte aus dem Ruder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jens,

ich versuche immer das Beste für irgendwen zu erreichen, haben Ingenieure wohl so an sich. Wenn ich überlege, wie viele Fische im Teich sind und was die für Ausscheidungen haben, dazu kommt, dass trotz guter Pflanzenauswahl (es riecht leicht) das Wasser in der letzten Zeit etwas trüber geworden ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass es einfach besser ist, dort frühzeitig etwas zu unternehmen und nicht irgendwann einen GAU abzumildern. Ich möchte mit dem Geld auch lieber etwas anderes machen, deshalb hat mich das Forum ja auch schon auf gute Ideen gebracht. Ich denke da nicht nur an die Pumpe, sondern auch an Stefans Bericht über Skimmer, bin von meiner ersten Vorstellung schon ganz abgekommen, aber das Thema kommt noch, zuerst muß ich die Pumpe(n) fixieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Breitmaul Skimmer wie Erwin?

PS: Habe das Teil bei ebay gefunden!


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

Du willst Dir doch sowieso einen Drehzahlsteller kaufen, warum machst Du Dir bei dem geringen Preis auch der grossen Aquamaxima dann Gedanken ? Eine Zwischengrösse gibt es meines Wissens nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan,

ich sagte doch, wenn man hier im Forum über ein Thema diskutiert, kommt man auf ganz andere Gedanken (ich glaube auch auf bessere). Der Drehzahlsteller war gestern, heute stelle ich mir eher 2 Pumpen vor (siehe Gedanken oben), dann kann ich mir den Drehzahlsteller und die Zielsaugtechnik sparen, spart jede Menge Geld und ich bin wohl auch flexibler. Dazu kommt, dass doch wohl Aquamaxima praktisch zu Oase baugleich sein soll, dann sind auch 2 Pumpen noch billiger als eine Oase. Es kommt noch hinzu, wenn nach der Garantie die Pumpe den Geist aufgibt. Dann ist der Ersatz wesentlich billiger.

Oder liege ich mit meinen Überlegungen fehl?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Juergen,

Das ist auch meine Meinung, wenn die Aquamax der neuen oder alten Generation aus irgend einem Grunde den Geist aufgibt und du betreibst 2 verschiedene Sachen(z.B. Filter und Skimmer) damit, hast du ein Problem! Wenn du 2 gleichwertige Aquamaxima oder Superfish-Pumpen kaufst und eine fällt aus, kannst du mit der zweiten Pumpe während der Reparaturzeit mindestens den Filter weiterbetreiben. 
Hier die technischen Daten von Superfish Pond-Pro:

 Durchfluss    4500/l Stunde               7500l/Stunde            14000l/Stunde

Netzspannung  220-240 V/50Hz für alle gleich

Leistung               68W                          89W                           250W

Max.Wassersäule  1,80 m                     2,65 m                       4,70 m

Max.Druckseite    1,5" x 40/32/25 mm für alle gleich

Kabellänge            10 m für alle gleich

Gewicht                 3,5 kg                       4 kg                           4,5 kg


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Nein, ich stimme dem voll zu (obwohl mit den Aquamaxima wohl noch niemand Erfahrungen im Dauereinsatz hat). Ich weiss nur nicht, ob nicht doch noch ein Drehzahlsteller erforderlich wird (wegen z.B. maximaler Durchflussmenge, Geräuschpegel [wenn ein Wasserfall geplant ist] usw.). Zwar kann man das auch mechanisch über Kugelventile regeln, aber zu Energieeinsparungen führt das dann nicht. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass sich ein Drehzahlsteller unter dem Aspekt der Kosteneinsparung rechnet.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan,

nein, den Drehzahlsteller habe ich nur ins 2. Glied gesetzt, für Fälle, wie Du sie andeutest. Das heißt, er ist ein Kannartikel, kein Mußartikel. 

Gibt es denn die Aquamaxima Pumpen noch nicht so lange? Sind auf jeden Fall gegenüber Oase sehr günstig, ebenso die von Roland empfohlenen Superfishpumpen. Aber vielleicht kann er mal angeben, wie viele Betriebsstunden seine schon läuft. 2 Jahre Garantie haben ja eh alle Pumpen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

weiss das nicht mehr so genau, ich meine aber, die sind so ab vergangenem Herbst hier häufiger im Forum erwähnt worden (was ja nicht negativ ist). Trotz des für Grobschmutz geeigneten Impellers ist das ja nicht gerade High-Tech...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan,

das bringt mich natürlich wider etwas in Richtung Unsicherheit. Habe mal das Forum durchsucht, aber vom letzten Jahr ist nix zu finden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Juergen,

ich habe sie mir heute gekauft, deshalb ist es keine Empfehlung, nur eine Info. Für die Superfish spricht, dass ich die in der Nähe(in Trier) bei einem renommierten Aquaristik- und Teichgeschäft gekauft habe, wegen der Garantie und der Reparatur. Wenns ein Flop war werde ich das zu gegebenerzeit hier veröffentlichen. 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

hallo Juergen
Also zum Filter von Naturag  .Bei mir ist einer seit , 1,5 Jahren im Einsatz und ich bin schon zufrieden.Doch ich habe den Standart mit zwei Oberteilen ausgestattet sprich zwei mal Filtern über den Schaumstoff.Werde nun noch einen Vortex marke Regentonne davor schalten,da ich immer sooo viele Algen im Filter habe.
Ich würde bei deiner Teichgrösse entweder selber einen Filter bauen ,siehe Bericht hier im Forum (Regentonnen)  oder gar nicht Filtern .UV Würd ich auch nicht nehmen.Skimmer ist gut.
Bericht mal wozu du dich entscheidest.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Bei mir laufen 2 Aquamaxima 1400 seit letztem September im Dauereinsatz ohne Probleme.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe erst letzte Woche meinem Teich eine neue Pumpe mit Skimmer gegönnt. Aquamax 12000 von Oase + Skimmer von Oase. Die beiden Teile haben zusammen bei Ebay 344,90 € inkl. Versandkosten gekostet.
Meines Wissens für Oase Teile ein unschlagbarer Preis. Die Pumpe hat zwei Eingänge und einen Ausgang zum Filter. Somit kann  der Skimmer anstatt des zur Pumpe mitgelieferten Sateliten angeschlossen werden. Die Ansaugleistung des zweiten Eingangs kann 4 fach verstellt werden. Die Stellung 1 reicht aus um das Oberflächenwasser im Sommer schön sauber zu halten. Im Herbst werde ich auf eine größere Stufe umschalten.
Die Gesamtleistung der Pumpe ( 200 Watt ) drossel ich je nach Lust und Laune mit meinem Oase Scenic FM master 3 Stromverteiler per Fernbedienung.  Bis jetzt klappt alles super. Das Wasser ist glasklar. In 1,20 m Tiefe sehe ich jeden einzelnen Kiesel ( 2 -8 mm Körnung )
Ich kann dies System jedenfalls empfehlen,

Gruß
Tubi


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

So, jetzt habe ich schon einige Eurer Erfahrungen gesammelt. Das muß sich natürlich erst einmal setzen. Vielleicht meldet sich ja auch noch jemand zu Erfahrungen mit Dauerbetrieb bezüglich Qualität der einzelnen Pumpenhersteller. Ich bin im Moment fast der Meinung, zwei Pumpen zu kaufen. Welcher Hersteller, mal sehen. Dann wird auch meine Überlegung zur Leistungsaufnahme sehr aktuell werden. Und wie ich schon mit Stefan diskutiert habe, wird wohl auch ein Drehzahlsteller ( oder zwei? ) irgendwann mal den Besitzer wechseln. 

Aber nun kommt der zweite Komplex: das UV Gerät. Ist es nun notwendig oder nicht?

Meine Meinung dazu: ich gehe heute davon aus, dass es immer wieder Algenprobleme geben wird. Nehme ich mal so an, hängt ja wohl auch etwas mit dem Wetter zusammen. Im ersten Teich weniger, im zweiten Teich mehr. Mir ist bekannt, daß kein Filter die kleinen Algen filtern kann. Deshalb wird immer wieder zu UV Lampen geraten. Ich möchte ganz gerne ein Wässerchen im Teich haben, das wirklich klar erscheint, so wie Tubi, der übrigens ganz in meiner Nähe residiert, es beschrieben hat.  Also müssen die kleinen Algen verklebt werden, damit sie im Filter hängen bleiben. Jetzt bin ich wieder auf Eure Erfahrungen angewiesen. 

Ich glaube zu wissen, daß es hauptsächlich auf die Zeit und Intensität ankommt, mit der die Algen bestrahlt werden. Das Oase Gerät hat nun wieder einen sehr stolzen Preis. Gibt es hier denn auch solche unterschiedlichen Ansichten und Qualitätsmerkmale wie bei der Pumpentechnik?

Ich bin sehr auf Eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

UVC haben wir hier im Forum schon x-fach diskutiert. Ich (aber längst nicht nur ich) halten von dem Einsatz eines solchen Geräts überhaupt nichts, andere haben UVC im Dauereinsatz und der dritte Teil  - vielleicht ein ganz guter Kompromiss - setzt UVC nur ein, wenn der Teich grün von Schwebealgen ist.

Musst einfach mal die Suchfunktion betätigen. Sichworte: UVC, UV-C, Vorklärer.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

hallo jürgen,

möchte mich auch noch kurz zu wort melden, obwohhl das meißte bereits gesagt ist   

grundsätzlich will ich keine wertung abgeben, lediglich zu bedenken geben.

-- oase hat 5j garantie
-- aquamaxima ist zu kurz auf dem markt um realistische langzeiterfahrungen vorzeigen zu können - auch habe ich noch nirgendwo etwas dazu gelesen ob und wie die mögliche garantieabwicklung abläuft ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
einen saugverteiler oder wie das teil auch heißt für 80€ halte ich für sinnlos - da die saugkraft in bezug auf fördermenge (es wurden pumpen von 6 000 - 8 000l förderleistung favoritisiert) einfach zu gering ist um an 3 saugstellen effizient etwas zu bewegen - hier sind 2 saugstellen möglicherweise schon zuviel !! - ein teich in dieser größe sollte schon alleine am skimmer eine ca. 10 000l pumpe haben um erfolgreich seinen dienst zu tun - desweiteren ist ein skimmer dieser teichgröße nur sehr gering effizient wenn der teich keine (rund) strömung hat - der skimmer holt sich nichts was nicht durch irgendeine macht bewegt an ihm vorbeischwimmt - und auf den wind kann man sich eben nicht verlassen.
um energie zu sparen macht es weit mehr sinn in den skimmer eine ausreichend dimensionierte pumpe zu setzen - und über zeitschaltuhr nur einen intervallbetrieb zu betreiben.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

obwohl ich selbst eine promax 30 000 im einsatz habe macht so eine pumpe nur sinn wenn diese wassermenge auch tatsächlich an einer saugstelle benötigt wird - ansonsten würde ich nach heutigem kentnissstand immer zu 2 einzelpumpen tendieren - diese sind weit flexibler in ihrem einsatz im teich und ihren schalt und regelmöglichkeiten - auch ein ausfall ist einfacher zu kompensieren.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

wenn ich richtig gelesen habe soll ein wasserfall mit 50cm falltiefe betrieben werden - unbedingt einen vollwertigen bypass ohne wasserfall vorsehen - spätestens in 1 jahr weißt du warum.


ich würde mich freuen wenn ich mit meinen worten noch einwenig mehr zur "qual der wahl" beigetragen hätte und verbleibe

mfg
jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

Hi Juergen,

ich möchte aber nicht 1 Jahr warten, also bitte mach mich  mal schlau


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

hallo jürgen,

z.b. die geräuschkulissse ist dir auf dauer selbt zu hoch - bzw. deinen nachbarn.
-- ein wasserfall treibt das co² extrem aus dem wasser - pflanzenwachstum könnte leiden
-- du möchtest möglicherweise über nacht den wasserfall deaktivieren
-- die fließgeschwindigkeit in deinem bachlauf ist zu hoch und du benötigst eine möglichkeit der regulierung
-- der wasserfall erzeugt eine ungewollte strömungsrichtung im teich 
-- wir bekommen wieder sehr heiße sommer - dann bekommst du über deinen wasserfall eine extreme erhitzung des wassers welche deine fische nur bis xy Grad mitmachen.

dies sind einige mir spontan einfallende gründe.

solltest du egal aus welchem grund auch immer deinen bachlauf ausschalten wollen und keinen bypass vorgesehen haben ist die biologie in deinem filter innerhalb von ca. 2 stunden abgestorben und muß langwierig neu eingefahren werden.

natürlich sollte so ein bypass über kugelhähne steuerbar sein.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

Und was ist bei der Kombination Fisch - Skimmer zu beachten?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

" Aquamaxima oder Superfish-Pumpen "

Superfish-Pumpen sind Aquamaxima-Pumpen.
Als ich das Plastik-Cover abgenommen habe, stand auf der Pumpe selbst Aquamaxima, nur wie oben von mir bemerkt mit 2 Jahren Garantie vom Händler nebenan.


----------

